# Looking for Diatom Filter Powder



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anybody know where in the Cincy area that I could purchase Diatom Filter Powder? Last week I pulled out a large patch of glosso, didn't do a water change, and now I think I have green water. Thanks.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

You may want to consider geting an 8lb bag for $10 from a pool center. Does anyone have any opinions as to the usability of it for our purposes?

André


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never used the pool filter form of diatomaceous earth but I would ass/u/me it is the same stuff  Try a search on this site. I know someone had suggested using D.E. from a pool store in the past...


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, I'm going to go buy some right now, so I'll let everyone know how it works out!

Matt, should I only use it at night when there is no light or does light not matter? And exactly how do I put it in my Magnum 350 filter?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Doesn't really matter when you use it. I add 1/4 cup to a rubber maid container, add water to the container and cap it. I then place the container under the Magnum intake and take off the cap. The filter sucks in the powder and the powder gets lodged in the pleats of the filter. 

If it slows the flow too much and your reactor doesn't get enough flow you can either run the filter at night when the CO2 is off or just cut off the lights and CO2 for the day and let the filter run until the lights come on in the morning. A partial day without lights won't hurt the plants and may actually help remove the greenwater quicker that way.

I may be down your way tonight so I may stop in and see how it's going


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome! I will follow your advice. Feel free to stop by. It may be best to call first to make sure I'm here. Oh yeah, $11 for a 25# bag of DE. Hopefully, I'll never need to use it all!


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

How did the powder work out for you?

André


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Diatomaceous Earth! You can buy that stuff from organic gardening supply catalogs too. I don't know about price differentials. 

It's used as a natural pest control as it cuts up the soft skins of larval stages of many flies and moths as they emerge from eggs to feed. Supposed to be something you can sprinkle on animal feed to control flies in your yard too.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Diatomaceas earth*

AKA pool filter stuff. Yes, its the same stuff. I bought a 50 lb bag about two years ago for 7.95 at a local pool store. I've still got about 30 lbs left after giving a bunch awayand using it to clean up my breeder tanks.......Jim


----------

